# Illinois Double



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Me and my boy's first double together. This was his first time going calling with me and these two came right in at less than ten yards. Pretty sure he is hooked for good now!! It was a great day!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sweet. Good lookin dogs. Thats the way to bring um into the sport. He will remember that hunt the rest of his life.Hope yall have many more hunts together as well. Congrats across the board.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, good job!! He is hooked now.

And you have to tell us more, Inquiring minds want to know. I'm pretty sure that they didn't come to ten yards and lay down for a photo op.









You know I'm teasing right? But no really what sound were you using, where were you set up, caliber?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the shoot, looks like you shot the twins!!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Lol that's pretty funny youngdon. We were set up on the edge of a corn field with timber on both sides of it. I was using hand calls (rabbit in distress). My boy had my .223 I had my shotgun. They came running out of the timber to my left my boy was on my right. I first seen them at about 50 yards and told him they were coming because like I said I was trying to get him his first one. They kept coming and when they were about 30 yards I heard the hammer cock on my t/c. I told him to let them come as close as they wanted before we started so he kept letting them come. When the male got to 6 yards and the female got to about 4 the funny thing was he FROZE!! I ended up shooting them both with the shotgun and told him that it was alright he is still learning. Hopefully next time he can calm himself down and get to shoot but just him being there with me I don't think he'll ever forget his first time.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats a good deal Predatorhunter---a couple of nice yotes.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CONGRADS TO YOU BOTH ON THE FINE KILL SHoot'em Dead SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Much better PH. You are correct he will never forget that time with his Dad. Perhaps you and Chris Miller could form the "Crummy Dads Club". LOL Next time I'd tell him to shoot when he is comfortable with pulling the trigger, no matter the distance, with-in reason of course. Heck I'd be shakin' at 12 feet and prolly miss him to boot.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks to all for the comments. Youngdon you are right and I have now told him to shoot when he is comfortable I sure wasn't expecting them to come that close that is the closest I've ever had a coyote as well so I can only imagine of nervous he was. Thanks again. Hope everybody has a great Christmas!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Almost forgot I'll have to think about that "Crummy Dad's Club" YD. LOL


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats on the double to you and your son PH.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Predatorhunter said:


> Almost forgot I'll have to think about that "Crummy Dad's Club" YD. LOL


Did you read the posts elsewhere by Chris?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Big congrats to you and your son! I wish I would have started at that age. I might actually know what I am doing by now!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

awesome job. Incredible that you guys were able to keep your cool all the way up to just a few yards. Your hearts must have been pounding.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Helmet_S I don't know how I kept my heart in my chest it was pounding so hard. Like I said though I was trying to get him his first yote kill and I only decided to shoot when my nerves got the best of me and I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...at those yardages they were in your lap...how cool is that. Keep taking your son out their I have found just allowing my son to shoot, say at squirells has gotten him to a place where he is more comfortable and relaxed.

But buck fever is what it is...!

Good going ! And nice photo ! Are you in South or North IL ?


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks on a call, I live in central IL.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Great lookin yotes and congrats on the double


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks to all for your comments.


----------

